# Tank back color?



## Grizzle (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in the process of setting up a new reef tank and have to decide if I want to paint the back or not and if so what color. I would appreciate any thoughts and or suggestions on this. 

The tank is 48" X 30' x 18" high and if it makes any difference the lighting is the IceCap Reef Illuminations MH/T5/LED fixture.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Typically reefers either paint their tank black or blue as it helps to hide algae (not coraline of course) on the rear. Black will absorb more light than blue though. Many years ago, back in my marine/reefer days, my tank's back was manufactured with stock black acrylic. It was an Old School Tru-Vu tank. 

Hope that helps.

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

My humble vote goes to painting it black. I find it really gives tanks a lot of depth. In fact I am painting (black) the back of my 33G long just now.


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

Black for me. Maybe a dark royal blue would work? But I can't say I have seen it.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

i would go dark blue as its more realistic


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I crinkled garbage bags, cheap ones and used packing tape to secure to back, nice slight translucency, as well as a bit of texture, and no commitment! I can change it up later if I want.


----------



## upster (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa, that's kinda neat. I wish I had another tank to try that on. Does moisture or salt creep ever build up on the back?


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

I went with a dark blue as I didn't like either of the standard light blue or black.


----------



## hslee (Apr 29, 2010)

Interesting! Do you happen to have a pic? 



ibenu said:


> I crinkled garbage bags, cheap ones and used packing tape to secure to back, nice slight translucency, as well as a bit of texture, and no commitment! I can change it up later if I want.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I just used a regular garbage bag, and taped it with clear tape to the back of the tank.. it's not crinkled though. lol


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

do it in pink....

and people will love you for it.


----------



## Grizzle (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for everyones input. I think i am going to go with dark blue...even though pink was awful tempting


----------

